

Phree – Make the world your paper - scottrblock
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1958554063/phree-make-the-world-your-paper/video_share

======
fiatjaf
I thought it would record the exact place where everything was written and
show to other people using the magic lens (the phone), but that would be too
much.

